# 1966 Dash pad



## 66goatframeoff (Nov 8, 2011)

Ok guys a little embarassed to ask but really having a problem got my bible yesterday no pics of dash pad install has been 35 years since I last tore apart a 66 mine has tangs on the bottom of the dash pad that look like they are supposed to slide into the dash and then install the outside screws my dash has no slots in it car is about 60% right now so if anyone has a pic of what the bare dash looks lie or what the tangs fit into could really use the help not a virgin here been wrenchin 40yrs so I'm stumped any help greatly appreciated..:confused


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

don't know if this will help you, i re-stretched mine and did a custom one with a dash panel i picked up on here with gauges, they do clip into slots on the holes in the top of the dash and there are set screws under the eyebrow over the gauges to hold in place.

This is what the clips look like you can use chevelle ones they will be easier to find and were just a bit longer than the originals

http://www.ebay.com/itm/71-Chevy-Im...es&vxp=mtr&hash=item483d95b20e#ht_2449wt_1139










you can see the slots that hold the clips on this pic when i was making mold for the gauge pod





































more pics on my photobucket

1966 Tempest pictures by instg8ter - Photobucket

Brian


----------

